# Anybody in houston area



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone in houston or surrounding areas riding this weekend. Some of us are headed out to DSO saturday morning and plan to start riding by 10am. PM me or hit me up if you might come out :rockn:


----------



## Elite (Apr 11, 2012)

pm sent bud


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

looks like dirtman and elite will be joining us. should have a nice turn out. i will b on my camo bike wearing my MIMB shirt that has my name on the front if you see me and are a member of this sweet forum hit us up!!


----------



## Whitetail (Mar 5, 2012)

Sent u a pm hopefully I did it right.


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

Will b therw all day tomorrow


----------

